# Big shout out to all...



## B3N (Jun 15, 2006)

:newbie: 


Hi all 
just signed up, site looks great! 

picking up my Z on wednesday after trading it in with my s2000.
hopefully made the rite choice lol

its a 2003 gun metal with the brembos, 18" wheels etc...
opted out of the leather seats and bose sound system (doesnt bother me)

can any one please tell me if this model is a good choice because loads of other websites all give strange advice

regards, Ben


----------



## VEX (Jun 19, 2006)

Congrat's M8 , you will be happy...You will see some new stuff ( big tq at 2000rpm ) and ur find missing a couple thousants of revs


----------

